# warren county club seeking members



## heatherknight (Jun 23, 2017)

We have 305 acres in warren county state regs.with a total of 6 members.The land is made up of thinned pines and some hardwood creek bottoms.We have no clear cuts.The land is two separate tracts one has a power line cutting though the entire property on one tract.The dues are 565 a year wife and children included.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 24, 2017)

Please post a price.


----------



## xceb5154 (Jun 24, 2017)

Do you still have an opening available, is this a still hunt club ?


----------



## BigBrett (Jul 14, 2017)

Interested pm me locations


----------

